# Mario Kart 8 - Direct, 30/04/2014



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 30, 2014)

​


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2014)

What where did that come from and why was there no notice beforehand anywhere?
I'm so confuse...
EDIT: Watching it now, not a direct?


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 30, 2014)

The super horn.... oh god. I think the blue shell has a new rival for most anoying weapon ever. (15mins into the video for footage of it)

...But it can defend against the blue shell!!! Praise the lawd! xD

Ok guys Nintendo have really got their game face on. Near the end of the video Reggie appears and tells you that if you buy and register mario kart 8 and you get a free download code for one of 4 games. (new super mario bros u, wind waker hd, pikmin 3 and wii party u) that is insanely tempting. I see alot more Wii-u's being sold with that kind of offer. (Around the 31 min mark in the video)

Well played Nintendo, Well played.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2014)

ALL PRAISE BASED SUPER HORN!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> The super horn.... oh god. I think the blue shell has a new rival for most anoying weapon ever. (15mins into the video for footage of it)
> ...But it can defend against the blue shell!!! Praise the lawd! xD


when i get it i won't be letting go of it the whole race


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 30, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> The super horn.... oh god. I think the blue shell has a new rival for most anoying weapon ever. (15mins into the video for footage of it)
> 
> ...But it can defend against the blue shell!!! Praise the lawd! xD
> 
> ...


 
It definitely is and if they make this offer worldwide there'll be a lot of people going for it. I'm tempted to get Wind Waker HD with this, if I pre-order it.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Apr 30, 2014)

YouTube support?
yes plz!!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 30, 2014)

Why are these never frontpaged anymore 
I've missed the last 2 directs.

It was a pretty good one too. My favorite part is the free game


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 30, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Why are these never frontpaged anymore


cos it's full of trolls and tards that's why


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 30, 2014)

Even though Wii Party U isn't really that great a game, i'm really glad that they made it available as I have the other 3 games, so there's just another little party game to play with guests, I am thoroughly not used to having so many offline multiplayer games on one system xD


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 30, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Even though Wii Party U isn't really that great a game, i'm really glad that they made it available as I have the other 3 games, so there's just another little party game to play with guests, I am thoroughly not used to having so many offline multiplayer games on one system xD



I agree with this thinking altho i do think you will be suprised with that game. I would actually rate it higher than most of the newer mario party games. The minigames are fun if you are the type of gamer who has friends/family to play with regularly and its certainly not shovelware. Far from it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2014)

It was unannounced apparently; interesting   Oh and there's a bundle for NA, finally lol!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll just get wind Waker HD and sell my physical copy. GameStop still offers a decent trade in price for the game so that could effectively be used to pay off most of MK8 considering they have a 40% bonus trade deal GOIG on right now. Then guys only have to pay like $15-$20 to get MK8 AMD Wind Waker digitally since you can get it free. 
I are the smartest smarty.


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2014)

God those characters are beyond annoying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2014)

Arras said:


> God those characters are beyond annoying.


 

At least Funky Kong isn't back.


----------



## Arras (Apr 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> At least Funky Kong isn't back.


I meant the Miis or whatever hosting the Direct, not the ingame characters.


----------



## Kikirini (Apr 30, 2014)

Pink Gold Peach. I approve.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2014)

Arras said:


> I meant the Miis or whatever hosting the Direct, not the ingame characters.


 

Oh THAT! No wonder I was confused  Yeah, the were freakin annoying lol.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 30, 2014)

It would have been cool if Nintendo had announced a new Plus Pro Controller (with triggers) just to play Mario Kart 8 with more precision when accelerating and stuff, but maybe they're holding it off to announce for Super Smash Bros. 4.

Other than this, I'm excited to try out MK8.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It would have been cool if Nintendo had announced a new Plus Pro Controller (with triggers) just to play Mario Kart 8 with more precision when accelerating and stuff, but maybe they're holding it off to announce for Super Smash Bros. 4.
> 
> Other than this, I'm excited to try out MK8.


the pro controller has triggers and it would be more than adequate to play mk with?


----------



## FireGrey (May 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It would have been cool if Nintendo had announced a new Plus Pro Controller (with triggers) just to play Mario Kart 8 with more precision when accelerating and stuff, but maybe they're holding it off to announce for Super Smash Bros. 4.
> 
> Other than this, I'm excited to try out MK8.


Triggers aren't used to drive in Mario Kart 8 though.
I don't even think any Mario Kart uses the triggers to drive.


----------



## Walker D (May 1, 2014)

I liked their approach on this Direct video ..very cool


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Triggers aren't used to drive in Mario Kart 8 though.
> I don't even think any Mario Kart uses the triggers to drive.


their used to jump aren't they?


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (May 1, 2014)

Not to be nitpicky, but shouldn't Baby Rosalina's hair be ginger?

She was a redhead as a child...


----------



## dearodie (May 1, 2014)

This game better be moving some inventory ... it looks pretty good, probably will play good as well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2014)

oh great the peace and quiet is over...this has been moved to USN


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 1, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> the pro controller has triggers and it would be more than adequate to play mk with?


 
That's not triggers, it's digital buttons (aka clicky buttons).

*Triggers*






*Digital Buttons*







FireGrey said:


> Triggers aren't used to drive in Mario Kart 8 though.
> I don't even think any Mario Kart uses the triggers to drive.


 
Oh, you missed out on _Mario Kart: Double Dash_ have you? You should play it, it's a ton of fun.

And _Mario Kart Wii_ is also compatible with NGC's triggers so it gives more precision to the speed and drifting.


----------



## chavosaur (May 1, 2014)

I prefer to play racing Games with triggers, Mario Kart would be a good match for it. Especially to play with the pro controller~


----------



## FireGrey (May 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That's not triggers, it's digital buttons (aka clicky buttons).
> 
> *Triggers*
> 
> ...


They are still triggers regardless of if they are analog or digital..
Also, the triggers that double dash used were still for power sliding like every other game in the series, I was talking about for acceleration, where analog triggers would count.


----------



## Gahars (May 1, 2014)

> *Nintendo: No thank you, based triggers.*


 
That's pretty much all I've gotten out of this topic so far.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> That's not triggers, it's digital buttons (aka clicky buttons).


yeah who really cares their still L-R buttons and still do the same thing...which is jump/slide. i'll be happily using my pro controller with mk8.


----------



## Mario92 (May 1, 2014)

That promotion of free game is really neat.... *IF THE FREAKING NINTENDO CLUB WOULD BE AVAILABLE EVEN NEAR HERE! *
Region locking is already bad enough. There was promotion that buying 8€ firts mario kart gets you 8€ discount to mario kart 8... yay...

So they have actually listened players and gave way to avoid blue shells. That's something alright. I know there has to be some things to balance players so it wouldn't be that one player completely murders everyone but ble shell was mostly stopping first player. Sonic Racing Transformed did this right in way of swarm where first player had most job to avoid them and it also slowed down few other racers after that.

Now that we are on topic why didn't nintendo even consider actual triggers? Gamepad is big enough to have them and pro controller is seperate purchare which could've included them. If they are REALLY releasing trigger edition which can be used with PC/other consoles I'm in.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2014)

Looks like the same old Mario Kart I played on the Wii and 3DS with just an added HD makeover and a couple of gimmicks.

A racing game with gravity in it, wow I never thought I would see the day.

This direct was rush released unannounced at the last minute because the pre-order numbers for Mario Kart 8 are really bad. It is looking to be a flop like Super Mario 3D world and mario party island tour were, to name but a few Nintendo failures recently.

People aren't excited about this in the same way people don't get excited about a new COD, Fifa or Need for Speed, they have seen it and played it a million times before.


----------



## orcid (May 1, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Looks like the same old Mario Kart I played on the Wii and 3DS with just an added HD makeover and a couple of gimmicks.
> 
> People aren't excited about this in the same way people don't get excited about a new COD, Fifa or Need for Speed, they have seen it and played it a million times before.


I am very excited about this game. I don't really know what you are expecting. A mario Kart without karts? It seems that they improved the gameplay, have better online features and great graphics. The big difference to other game series is that they release only one Mario Kart for every system and the differences are obviously bigger than between e.g. FIFA 13 and 14.
I waited 6 years for a new Mario kart on the big screen and I can't be more excited.


----------



## CathyRina (May 1, 2014)

Nintendo
The only company that needs 30 Minutes to announce.
- Replays
- Replay Youtube uploads
- Blueshell defense
- Boost through bumping
- 2 new Characters
- A bundle with offer

Also the voice of that Woman during the announcement of items was annoying.
Now it's finally time to release the Wii U to the public.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 1, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Nintendo
> Also the voice of that Woman during the announcement of items was annoying.


Tell me about it.lol I ended up skipping that portion.

edit: Actually I'm thinking about the kart customization part.


----------



## CathyRina (May 1, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Tell me about it.lol I ended up skipping that portion.


 
I wish I did it too >.<


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 1, 2014)

Sonic in MK8!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 1, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah who really cares their still L-R buttons and still do the same thing...which is jump/slide. i'll be happily using my pro controller with mk8.


 
For adventure shooting games it's also a lot better to use controllers with triggers than digital buttons.

To say that it does the same thing you clearly don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2014)

How the hell did we get from MK8 to analog/digital R L triggers?


----------



## Qtis (May 1, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> That promotion of free game is really neat.... *IF THE FREAKING NINTENDO CLUB WOULD BE AVAILABLE EVEN NEAR HERE! *
> Region locking is already bad enough. There was promotion that buying 8€ firts mario kart gets you 8€ discount to mario kart 8... yay...


 
Going highly off topic here, but I agree. I've got a huge amount of consoles, a ton of games and a wide amount of accessories with CN codes. Oh well, if and when it comes here, I'll have a treat with tons of coins! 

Also, I've had a pre-order for the game for a while. Depends a bit on how it'll look closer to launch if I'll buy it straight away. Probably won't get any cheaper in the near future if MK Wii is any indicator..


----------



## VLinh (May 1, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 is looking pretty good right now, pretty psyched on how its come about. I guess the only thing I would like is how competitive racing becomes, sure there are tournaments and the "no item" options but to me, in a race, if someone's in dead first or dead last, it pretty hard to make a comeback while in the race unless in the anti-gravity areas that aspect is accomplished so maybe items will be still the standard in competitive racing maybe banning blue shell and super horn.

I guess in terms of customization, I would like to see more as well, maybe customizing kart colors, adding decals, customizing the characters costumes, and stuff like that would be a cool extra for the game and maybe custom tracks (if not in the game already)

Been a while since I've played MK, but hope it turns out fun.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 1, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> How the hell did we get from MK8 to analog/digital R L triggers?


 
It's a racing game and all controllers nowadays have triggers except the Wii U official controllers.

Even when I play GT4 on my PS3 using the DualShock 3 it can sense the precision of speed due to the use of the triggers that DS3 has.

This is so backwards of Nintendo to do this. :-/


----------



## Dork (May 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's a racing game and all controllers nowadays have triggers except the Wii U official controllers.
> 
> Even when I play GT4 on my PS3 using the DualShock 3 it can sense the precision of speed due to the use of the triggers that DS3 has.
> 
> This is so backwards of Nintendo to do this. :-/


 
Wii U does have triggers, they are just digital. It doesn't even fucking matter because Mario Kart doesn't need the gimmicky extra precision anyways. It was shoehorned in Double Dash and had no real use because you're going to be wanting to go full speed anyways. Drifting is always used for cutting corners. This is not an issue at all.

EDIT: Nevermind I just remembered Double Dash never even used the gamecube's analog triggers for accelerating. Why you're talking about this on this thread I have no idea.


----------



## CathyRina (May 2, 2014)

The Gamecube had Triggers but then the Wii happened.
Anyway outside of MGS Games I never saw a purpose in Triggers.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's a racing game and all controllers nowadays have triggers except the Wii U official controllers.
> 
> Even when I play GT4 on my PS3 using the DualShock 3 it can sense the precision of speed due to the use of the triggers that DS3 has.
> 
> This is so backwards of Nintendo to do this. :-/


than go use your shitty ps3 controller and *STOP WHINING* this is not about GT4 it's about mario kart mk has always used the TRIGGERS to jump/slide NOT accelerate!! ZOMG


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2014)

Free game? Pikmin or Zelda?


----------



## nando (May 2, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Free game? Pikmin or Zelda?


 

don't be a dumbass. choose pikmin


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 2, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Free game? Pikmin or Zelda?


 
Never played Pikmin growing up, and I'm like halfway through Wind Waker on Dolphin emulator. I want to finish it smoothly and with great graphics, so I'll probably get Wind Waker.


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2014)

In my experience, I'd pick Zelda over Pikmin any day. Pikmin is a really hard game to get into, and it's audience is definitely very niche.


----------



## someonewhodied (May 3, 2014)

so long as this game supports classic controller, i can use an adapter to use my GCN controller :3


----------



## Hanafuda (May 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> In my experience, I'd pick Zelda over Pikmin any day. Pikmin is a really hard game to get into, and it's audience is definitely very niche.


 


I am niche! The trick to Pikmin is learning how to take out enemies using only a few Pikmin (not gobs) at a time, being patient, calling them back to you before they get gobbled, then attack again. Basically it's military tactics for underdogs. I've beaten Pikmin 1 losing (IIRC) only two Pikmin, and Pikmin 2 losing only six (?). Again, that's rough memory but it was something like that, and those losses were basically just from wanting to be done since I'd beaten the final boss. Both games totally can be beaten without losing a single Pikmin, I just didn't have the patience. It's a masterpiece game concept, though I haven't played Pikmin 3 yet so no idea if it's on-par with the other 2 games.


.


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2014)

How long is Pikman 3 on average?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> How long is Pikman 3 on average?


 

According to this http://www.howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=7044 roughly 13 to 15 hours, 20 if you complete everything 


Edit: And, are there issues with the server?


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> According to this http://www.howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=7044 roughly 13 to 15 hours, 20 if you complete everything


Oh, nice.  I'm actually leaning towards Pikmin.


----------

